# Surf Fishing Inquiry



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello All! 

My second trip to Myrtle Beach and just arrived an hour ago. 

I didn't so hot last time I was out here. Did some venturing myself and only caught a baby black tip that's smaller than my hand... definitely a record small for me. What's biting? What good bait/lures to use? 

I was hoping you all can share some insight on how to surf fish the area. I don't mind taking a small hike to land fish... maybe point me out the approx vacinity? (no need to spot burn, I don't mind canvasing the beach)

Also, who's a dependable bait shop around here? The last one I went to was in GC i think... 

Sorry, i'm a total newb when it comes to fishing in SC. I hope my next 3 days will yield some good stories. And sorry about all the crazy questions. 


Where's my manners, I'm from Jersey and an avid surf fisherman. Love my St. Croix and can never afford a Van Staal. What's better than gear is landing fish with gear that you love.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Where about on the Grand Strand are you? I would recommend a pier with the best shrimp you can find from a grocery store or a seafood market (not the bait house crap if you're serious about catching something) on 2 hook bottom rigs and you'll catch most of what is biting right now...whiting being the main desirable fish at the moment.


----------



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks SmoothLures! 

I'm off of Glenns Bay Road, looks like it'll lead to SurfSide Drive then the beach front. 

How about Finger Mullets? Would they be good bait to use now too? I brought my 9fter surf and a 7.5ft inshore rod with me to do some damage.


----------



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

What size hooks are you using for whiting? and are you throwing sinkers too?


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

go to like Springmaid pier as surfside you pay to park lol


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Fishing*

go to like Springmaid pier as piers as where they biting right now, surf is still quiet
you can buy a double drop leader ans us a #2 or 4 J hook for whiting and a 2oz or 
3 oz pyramid sinker will get you what you want .....but get fresh shrimp from
market 1/4 or 1/2 pound will do ya and you are near Garden City Bait right
now stop and see Bob he help you out. they on left side of 17 by the 
furniture store ...


----------



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Beady! Just about to head out to the bait shop right now and check it out. Thanks for the good tips everyone!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Im out on Springmaid right now. Come on down.
Small flounder, blues, whiting.


----------



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

Rj, I wish I can this second... Family wants to do the tourist bit first.. But I will be out there later tonight and also first light. 

What time does Springmaid open? looks like a day at the pier for me tomorrow... Hopefully I'll get to meet some of you folks!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

6 am.
Ill be working tomorrow though!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What Beady said. And yes finger mullet are great as well. Was told that Springmaid sells frozen finger mullet. Buy them, thaw them, cut fillets off them and fish that so you get 2 baits each mullet. 4 if they're big finger mullet. Fillets work better than chunks especially for whiting. Will catch about anything in the surf right now. Can keep the heads if you want for blues or drum but they'll be slower to get bit than fillets. Also fish pieces of shrimp the size of your thumbnail.

PS I'm staying at Springmaid Thursday-Sunday, will be happy to show you how we do it if you still need help then, but it ain't too difficult!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

With your 7.5 foot inshore rod get some 1 oz gotcha plugs in a few colors and use #40 leader.

Starting to catch numbers of blues, mostly small, off the piers about 3/4ths down. Blues love gotcha plugs.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> With your 7.5 foot inshore rod get some 1 oz gotcha plugs in a few colors and use #40 leader.
> 
> Starting to catch numbers of blues, mostly small, off the piers about 3/4ths down. Blues love gotcha plugs.


Is anyone jigging?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SmoothLures said:


> Is anyone jigging?


Yep.


----------



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Thanks everyone for the input and direction. I stopped by Garden City Bait and Tackle to pick up some rigs and sinkers. Will be out there tonight and tomorrow. 

Do any of you guys fish at night? If so, I am guessing the same spots? I'm going to give surf fishing a try tonight and will be at the pier tomorrow AM. 

Look out for me! Big red Home Depot bucket to hold my goodies. :fishing:


----------



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

where can I park by Springmaid Pier for free? I looked up parking via google and it seems the Meter Parking is in affect... thanks!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

unklebenzy said:


> where can I park by Springmaid Pier for free? I looked up parking via google and it seems the Meter Parking is in affect... thanks!


parking garage across the street from the hotel and pier


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

unklebenzy said:


> where can I park by Springmaid Pier for free? I looked up parking via google and it seems the Meter Parking is in affect... thanks!


As for now, you can park anywhere you can find a place (resort is full). Feel free, if you have alot of gear to drop it off at the bottom of the ramp if you have someone who can stay with it, & find a parking spot. Please keep to the side while unloading. Its our delivery area. Hope to meet you. You'll prob end up in the parking garage or on the street(SM Blvd.)


----------



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

Had a great time today guys! caught a bunch of whiting and a small snapper blue. all on shrimp. SM Pier is a great spot! staff is friendly also the folks too. will visit again soon!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah glad to see you had a great time and got out on the pier , we hope you get back and enjoy
again soon.........:fishing:


----------



## unklebenzy (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Beady! 

I stopped by SM Pier this morning for the outgoing and got a few extra whiting. Pending on how weather holds up, I might be out there again later today or tonight. Hope to see you good folks there


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Them whiting great to eat, hop you enjoyed them and get you some more, weather sucks right now......


----------

